# Eyes in the back of your head!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Had a couple of inquiries about the mirrors on the Bobcat and how I had them mounted. They are 8" convex stainless steel mirrors ( available in different sizes ) that are used on most tractor trailer trucks. Mine don't, but some have a heating element to prevent fogging and melt snow or ice. They can be purchased at any heavy truck or equipment dealer, and it's amazing how much you can see with them.  They use a ball pivot for adjustment, and assorted mounting brackets are available. At the top of my FEL towers were two holes which I used to mount the mirrors. One picture shows how much you can see behind. They don't stick out too far but you still have to be careful when in close to objects. Down side, you lose use of them when you drop your FEL. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks BelarusBulldog,now I don't have to get my crayons ruler out.

I notice cup holder,cup holder w/pouch on other side..would that be complete unit,also did that setup come w/Bobcat?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Thanks BelarusBulldog,now I don't have to get my crayons ruler out.
> 
> I notice cup holder,cup holder w/pouch on other side..would that be complete unit,also did that setup come w/Bobcat?


No Thomas, set didn't come with Bobcat. Check out my post on storage. Bye http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/my-cut-storage-problem-solved-19527/


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I added one off my canopy that works pretty darn swell, but you gave me an idea for adding another!


----------

